
Dimetrodon - bristleworm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimetrodon
======
cproctor
My favorite dinosaur, not a dinosaur.

~~~
OrangeMango
[https://www.fieldmuseum.org/blog/dimetrodon-not-
dinosaur](https://www.fieldmuseum.org/blog/dimetrodon-not-dinosaur)

They have a wonderful section in the museum about dimetrodon; you have to pass
through Mass Extinction #4 to get to the dinosaurs.

PS - somewhat controversial perhaps, but you have to pass into Mass Extinction
#6 to exit the entire exhibit: the museum contends it is happening now.

------
jsjddbbwj
I've had to kill lots of these in Un'Goro

------
asdfsdfsdf
The more fossils I see the less I believe in evolution. This creature is
preposterous.

~~~
dTal
You should write a paper and publish your insights.

